# Did I Get A Deal? Craftsman Dowel Jig for $5



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi there, everyone:

I think I got a decent deal at a garage sale for a Craftsman Dowel Jig model # 9 - 4186 for $5.

It looks like it had all the pieces, and it looks like they sell on ebay for the $15 to $20 range (plus around $10 for shipping).

Just a note: I am interested it as a _*functional tool*_, not as a collector's item or an antique. I need to drill some straight holes for dowels and I *don't* have a drill press, only an electric hand drill.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions on how to use this bad boy.


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

How can you go wrong with 5 bucks.....


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I have that same exact doweling jig, except mine is labelled as General Tools. But aside from stickers, it's the same thing. 

This jig CAN be made to work, but be extra careful of the set screw that locks the revolver head looking piece in place on the rails. Mine likes to loosen itself and loose its setting blowing sizes off. Over the years, dust, and gunk has built up to where it is not that much of a problem any more... And I think the location of your screw is slightly different, so it may not suffer the same problem.

I bought mine new for about $30.00 in the mid 90s.

I see Amazon has a reseller selling them for a little under $18.00 now...

http://www.amazon.com/General-Tool-840-Pro-Doweling/dp/B00004T82M

Yeah, you got a decent deal.


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

> How can you go wrong with 5 bucks.....


I like that answer!!

(However, I have to admit that I once had a $5 Chinese Buffet lunch that did "go wrong" if you know what I mean.)



> I see Amazon has a reseller selling them for a little under $18.00 now...


Thanks for the link.

Hmmm... the one on amazon has TERRIBLE reviews.

Hopefully, mine will be a cut above in quality. Mine is made in the good ole' USA (not in China) and has metal parts where the General tools one has plastic.

also, as you mentioned, the screw for setting the revolving cylinder is in a different place (and is metal).

It looks like the cylinders might be lined with hardened steel on mine, but hard to tell exactly.

Will try it out soon and let everyone know how it goes.

(Just as a side note, it seems like this PLASTIC jig from amazon has gotten good reviews:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

If your $5 bargain does not work out, try this HF copy of another dowel jig. Does not have good reviews on the HF site, not sure why.

http://www.harborfreight.com/self-centering-doweling-jig-41345.html

I think this is the made-in-the-USA original which I have. I use this a lot when I need or want to use dowels.
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=32250&cat=1,180,42311,42319&ap=1

I used to have a version of the Amazon plastic jig. Mine was sold by Leichtung Workshops. Mine had plastic handle and some light alloy metal for the rest. The plastic handle broke. So now gathers dust. I did not like this jig.

I am not sure how many on the site remember the Leichtung Workshops catalogs in the time before the internet. I used to get their catalogs in the 80's, perhaps up to the early 90's. Not sure what happened to them, but they did not make it to the internet "revolution".


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

well... if it doesn't work out for drilling dowel holes, I can always use it as just a general purpose clamp, right? I mean, you can never have TOO many clamps, can you? :huh:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Like I mentioned. The one I have is USA manufactured, not a bit of plastic anywhere to be found on it. But the screw orientation looks like the Amazon one... 

Not sure what mag it was, but one of them did a review / comparison of all of the major types of doweling jigs, including the megabucks Dowelmax. And none of them faired well with the reviewers. 

I somewhat suspect Dowel jigs, like biscuit joiners have those that love them, and then a mess of people that despise them.


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

> Like I mentioned. The one I have is USA manufactured, not a bit of plastic anywhere to be found on it. But the screw orientation looks like the Amazon one...


thanks for the reminder, dbhost. The more I get into woodworking, the more my ADD seems to be getting worse and worse...


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Wood4Brains said:


> Hi there, everyone:
> 
> I think I got a decent deal at a garage sale for a Craftsman Dowel Jig model # 9 - 4186 for $5.
> 
> ...


I have had that exact tool for probably 20 years. Do not use it a lot, but it is good when used properly. 

Just be sure that you have everything set solid when you use.

George


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

I have one that is very similar to this...you did good for five bucks! A very handy tool from time to time...


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks much for the help, GeorgeC and Boss O' the Shop


----------



## woodbutcher360 (Jul 1, 2012)

If the tool works to your satisfaction you scored really well.
If the tool doesn't work and you can't find away to make it work, you got burned. $5.00 was a good investment either way. Either you got a tool or a learning device.:smile:


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I've owned one of those for over 30 years, they can be made to work. They're probably more precise models available, but none of them are that cheap. I'd say try it and see if you get what you want out of it. Mine has served it's purpose and I haven't used it in probably the last 25 years or so. Just a tip: brad point bits work much better than twist drills. Maybe I should go visit e-bay.....


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

*@ Fred Hargis*



> I've owned one of those for over 30 years, they can be made to work... I haven't used it in probably the last 25 years or so.


do you mind if I ask what you HAVE been using instead?


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Wood4Brains said:


> *@ Fred Hargis*
> 
> do you mind if I ask what you HAVE been using instead?


Not at all, I'm not using dowels at all. Some biscuits (not many, and fewer recently) but more often than not just trying to work in M&T joints where I can. Also, seems to me that pocket screws can be used in some cases where one might have used dowels in years past. I often thought about getting a set of those dowels centers...then realized I wasn't using dowels that much.


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks so much for the help, Fred!!!


----------

